# la gestion de bureau étendu



## elenapastore (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
je veux envoyer de la vidéo avec mon G4 relié au vidéoprojecteur.
J'ai été arrêté par ce message" L'onglet Disposition des préférences Moniteur  est masqué car cet ordinateur ne gère pas de bureau étendu".
Comment puis-je avancer ?
merci


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2011)

Ben regarde les préférences moniteur, dans préférences système.
T'as pas "détecter les moniteurs" ?


----------



## elenapastore (5 Mars 2011)

Non je n'ai pas ça. En fait je crois que je ne peux pas faire pas avec mon Ibook G4. Ça viendrait de la carte son. Trop vieille; pas adaptée...


----------



## r e m y (5 Mars 2011)

La carte video est bridée par Apple pour empecher le bureau étendu.

IL y avait des patch à appliquer pour débrider... il faudrait que je retrouve

[Edité] Voilà.... il s'agit de screen spanning doctor


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2011)

Bonne question (induite par *r e m y*), t'as quel système sur ton G4, et quel G4 ?


----------



## elenapastore (8 Mars 2011)

j'ai un IBOOK G4.
Si je te donne ce type d'infos si dessous est-ce que ça suffit ?

 Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0

Désolée mais je ne m'y connais pas grand chose.
Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2011)

screen Spanning Doctor !


----------



## Karamazow (9 Mars 2011)

Tiens, pourquoi cette fonction était-elle bridée par Apple ? 

Franchement là, ils ne peuvent pas arguer une question d'autonomie, on est pas sur un iDevice...

Est-ce pour une question de performances ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Tiens, pourquoi cette fonction était-elle bridée par Apple ?
> 
> Franchement là, ils ne peuvent pas arguer une question d'autonomie, on est pas sur un iDevice...
> 
> Est-ce pour une question de performances ?



C'était pour différencier les iBooks (usage familial) des PowerBooks (usage professionnel) donc argument purement marketing...


----------



## elenapastore (13 Mars 2011)

Merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu.
En définitive je me suis faite prêter un autre Mac qui lui n'a pas ce problème.


----------

